# ترنيمة ( الله بيتكلم ليا وليك )



## Maria Teparthenos (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 

*ترنيمة الله بيتكلم ليا وليك*​ 
*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 
*الله بيتكلم ليا و ليك*
*الله بيكلم كل الناس*
*بصوت و صوره من حواليك*
*قول له يعطيك قلب حساس*​ 
*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 

*الله بيتكلم وسط النار*
*بالصمت بيعلن او بالصوت*
*بهدير الامواج العاصف*
*بصياح الديك و في بطن الحوت*
*حتى القبر يخبر لما يغمر بحياة من قلب الموت*​ 
*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 

*الله بيتكلم في ظروفي*
*و في قلب الحاجه و الاعواز*
*بطرق طبيعيه بيتكلم*
*و ان شاء يتكلم بالاعجاز*
*الفاهم يلمس يد الله و الجاهل يحسبها الغاز*​ 

*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 
*الله بيقول لكن قلبي*
*محتاج يتعلم كيف يسمع*
*تنطفي انوار الأرضيه*
*و ارفع عيني عليه و اتطلع*
*اسمع صوته و اشبع منه مكتوب نوره فيا هيسطع*​ 
*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 

*حمل الترنيمة من هنــــــا*​ 

*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*...*.. .*...*
*¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*​ 
*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( لو تعبان اوى ادخل حمل الترنيمة دى )))+++*

ميرسي اوي على الترنيمه كلامها جميل اوي انا لسه مش سمعتها لكن من الكلام واضح انها رائعه ومعزيه جدا
سلام الرب يسوع يكون مع جميعكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( لو تعبان اوى ادخل حمل الترنيمة دى )))+++*



magda_hany2000 قال:


> ميرسي اوي على الترنيمه كلامها جميل اوي انا لسه مش سمعتها لكن من الكلام واضح انها رائعه ومعزيه جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع يكون مع جميعكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


* آمين يارب*
*ميرسي ماجدة على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## vivianviva (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

thank youuu ya marian i know this tarneema f3lan 7lwaa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
thanksss


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



vivianviva قال:


> thank youuu ya marian i know this tarneema f3lan 7lwaa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> thanksss


_*thank you  Vena*_
_* for your nice comment *_
_*God bless*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

روووووووعه يا ماريان 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## minaaioup (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

ميرسسسسسسييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
كتييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا ماريان
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىى جدا
> ...


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



minaaioup قال:


> ميرسسسسسسييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> كتييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررر


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Esther (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

بجد ترنيمه روعه جدا
وانا بحبها اوى وكنت بدور عليها
عاشت ايديك يا سكر​


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

* ترنيمة جميلة قوى شكراا ليكى​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



esther قال:


> بجد ترنيمه روعه جدا​
> وانا بحبها اوى وكنت بدور عليها
> 
> عاشت ايديك يا سكر​​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ترنيمة جميلة قوى شكراا ليكى​*


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## dovi2010 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

*سلام ونعمة
شكراً التعب محبتك يا مريان
الترنيمة حلوة اوى 
والمجهود رائع ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



dovi2010 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة​*
> *شكراً التعب محبتك يا مريان*
> *الترنيمة حلوة اوى *
> 
> *والمجهود رائع *​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

_ميرسى ليكى كتيييير




​_


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى ليكى كتيييير​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

ميرسي على الاميل اللي وصلني 0لكن الترنيمه نفسهالا
ارجو ارسالها ليا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



magda_hany2000 قال:


> ميرسي على الاميل اللي وصلني 0لكن الترنيمه نفسهالا
> ارجو ارسالها ليا
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


* سلام المسيح*
*حضرتك الايميلات اللى بتوصلك دى بتبقى ردود تلقائية بتوصل عندك من المنتدى وممكن تلغى تفعيلها من خيارات المنتدى *
*اما لو عاوزة الترنيمة فده لينك التحميل*
http://www.4shared.com/file/36227591/b674334a/01-____.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*

*انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوى 

تسلم ابدك ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة (الله بيتكلم ليا وليك)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوى ​*
> 
> 
> _*تسلم ابدك *_​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
وتشجيعك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أبريل 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يوليو 2009)

*مرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا الترنيمة دية رائعة بجد*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 يوليو 2009)

naro_lovely قال:


> *مرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا الترنيمة دية رائعة بجد*


 *ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (23 يوليو 2009)

مرسي كتيررررررر علي الترنيمة 

ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتيررررررر علي الترنيمة ​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## meero (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اعطينى يارب قلب حساس 
ميرسى جداااااا على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادى محب (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير على الترنيمه


----------

